# Ford 6.7 delete and tune



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Just got a Mini Maxx race tuner for my 2011 Ford 6.7. Any suggestions on exhaust systems, cold air intakes, etc...?


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

s&b intake and just get a delete pipe for the cat and particulate filter. There is no H.P gains going to a full exhaust. The stock turbo does not flow enough air to really justify it. if you just have to have one pro-flow is decent for the price.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm running afe stage 2 intake. And afe delete pipe with banks monster muffler.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

this months diesal power mag , has some great stuff on the 6.7 ,


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just get the exhaust -- air intake from what I hear is where you start to have problems


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Id leave the Air Intake alone and do a down pipe and exhaust.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Just get the exhaust -- air intake from what I hear is where you start to have problems





C.Hern5972 said:


> Id leave the Air Intake alone and do a down pipe and exhaust.


^ this.

You won't run enough horsepower through that motor to need that much air. The stock setup is just fine.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Now any suggestions on where to get it done? I heard Powestroke Magic in Houston is top notch?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

http://performancetruckproducts.com/

Call Nate.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

T. Rep said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Now any suggestions on where to get it done? I heard Powestroke Magic in Houston is top notch?


If that's all you are doing you can do it with 2 people. 
As far as the intake problems I haven't heard of those problems. But I'm only on powerstroke.org


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Nate does installs now? Last time I was at his shop he wasn't doing them


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Would you do a delete kit with or without a muffler?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so what happens if a cold air intake is installed on a 67.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

goodwood said:


> so what happens if a cold air intake is installed on a 67.


No problems with mine. Haven't cared to much to look into what the others had mentioned 


JamesAggie said:


> Would you do a delete kit with or without a muffler?


I did a muffler to keep it quiet. http://tal4x4.com/banks-4in-stainless-steel-monster-exhaust-muffler/53800


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

hog_down said:


> Nate does installs now? Last time I was at his shop he wasn't doing them


Yes, he does installs. I have sent a few people in the last year that have had work done by him.



JamesAggie said:


> Would you do a delete kit with or without a muffler?


Depends on what kind of sound you want. Loud with more turbo whistle then go without. Quieter on the road then install a muffler.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> so what happens if a cold air intake is installed on a 67.


Mass airflow sensor issues can happen as well as a few other problems that can cause the truck to shutdown. There can be calibration issues with the motor seeing too much/not enough airflow. The list is not extensive but issues have been noted even by Ford when installing an aftermarket air intake system.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

If you run an exhaust delete kit do you have to have a tuner?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Mass airflow sensor issues can happen as well as a few other problems that can cause the truck to shutdown. There can be calibration issues with the motor seeing too much/not enough airflow. The list is not extensive but issues have been noted even by Ford when installing an aftermarket air intake system.


Are having MAF sensor issues with a dry filter too?


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> Are having MAF sensor issues with a dry filter too?


I am curious as well. I have a stage 2 AFE on my 6.4 and haven't had any issues. I was told to stay away from the oiled filters, but I haven't heard of any issues with dry filters on 6.4 or 6.7s.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> If you run an exhaust delete kit do you have to have a tuner?


Yes you do. Otherwise the truck will throw dpf codes and shut down or go into constant regen mode. Not good.



oOslikOo said:


> Are having MAF sensor issues with a dry filter too?


No. Not that I am aware of. It's the oiled filters causing issues gumming up the sensor.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> Yes you do. Otherwise the truck will throw dpf codes and shut down or go into constant regen mode. Not good.
> 
> No. Not that I am aware of. It's the oiled filters causing issues gumming up the sensor.


I've been running oiled filter for 40k no issue. Of course you will hear the problems more than the none


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Change of plans guys. The tuner is now for sale. Listed in the "vehicles for sale" section


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

why selling? if you want to go a cheaper route I'm an H&S and SCT dealer. I do a lot more with SCT now that h&S is such a pain with street tuners and unlock codes etc - but your looking at $1800 for egr delete, exhaust, tuner with 3 tunes and all vs h&s. 
I love h&s - had mini's on last 2 trucks - but cant trust them on the dpf delete portion anymore


----------

